# Changed spark plugs, now no oil pressure



## JeenYus (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a 2005 SE-R with about 118k miles on it. I changed the spark plugs today and when I started it back up, the oil pressure light came on, along with the CEL. It runs really rough and the oil pressure gauge sits at zero, no matter what the RPM. I'm sure it has to be something I overlooked while putting everything back together, but I have no clue what it could be. I had no oil pressure problems before today. I don't dare drive it anywhere to get the code read, and don't have a scanner of my own, so I'm hoping one of you guys has an idea of what I did wrong.

Thanks guys.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Any chance you unplugged or damaged the wire going to the oil pressure switch?


----------



## JeenYus (Apr 5, 2004)

possibly, I'm still trying to figure out which one that is though.


----------

